# stainles steel



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

is there any method/technique to polish up stainless steel parts? use ordinary polish? just want to keep on top of it..
thanks


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Stainless steel is _very_ hard and a metal polish would be best if you are trying to restore it. However, if the metal is in good condition and you just want to protect it then any paint polish and then a wax should do the trick.

Alan W


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Autosol on my exhaust and charge pipe works a treat


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Daft question but can you safely use metal polish on the radio flap cover?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ChadW said:


> Daft question but can you safely use metal polish on the radio flap cover?


No as it has been polished and lacquered


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Phew Thanks. 8)


----------

